# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Tinumu tinamā iekārta (KRĪZES LAIKA)

## abidox

Tātad  ... pa cik viens svarīgs projekts ir ieildzis un diemžēl piemirsu ieskriet veikalā pēc šaibītēm un tagad atkal finanses beigušās, tad nu nolēmu veikt nelielu ieguldījumu savu tehnisko resursu labā. Tad nu ņēmu un beidzot uztaisīju tinumu tinamo aparātu P.S. nelamājiet par trūkumiem jo gatavots no kā saka "iz područnih materialof". Usparikte visai vienkārša: motoriņš -> pārvads -> asīte (kad būs finanses nomainīšu pre tādu, kā iecerēts jo esošā nedaudz līka) -> tad vēl 1:1 skaitīšanas mehānisms (donors bija RRR ML6201stereo) un attiecīgi vēl šis tas. Vadīts tas viss tiek ar R2 un BRAIN palīdzību. P.S. pagaidām vēl motoru vadošā elektronika vēl nav uztaisīta.

P.S. šamējais tapa, kādu 2 - 3.5 h laikā bez jebkādas projektēšanas un rasējumiem (uzmetuma)

Tātad bildes: studijā!!!

----------


## JDat

Čtoto bildes neredzās...   ::

----------


## java

Man redzēs. Un labs.  ::

----------


## abidox

> Čtoto bildes neredzās...


 
paskaties te:

http://foto.inbox.lv/abidox/Tinumu-tinamais-1

----------


## JDat

Vot cūku būšana. Man tak darbā cenzūra uz inbox, lai darbinieki nespēlē spēles darba laikā.

Aparāts izskatās kā Adskaja mašina. Štrunts par izskatu, ja darbojas tad jau labi.
Malacs!   ::

----------


## Athlons

> Vot cūku būšana. Man tak darbā cenzūra uz inbox, lai darbinieki nespēlē spēles darba laikā.


  ::

----------


## abidox

Darbojās, pat diezgan labi, vienīgi jāgaida kad varēšu nopirkt vītņstieni jaunai asītei, jo esošā nav pietiekami laba.

Par rezultātiem: Testa tinums jau tika uztīts priekš RRR S-30 basinieka un neskatoties uz to, ka pažēloju līmi tinuma izturībai tas veiksmīgi izturēja kārtīgu "bass test" un neizjuka. (ar roku tīti pie nepietiekama līmes daudzuma juka ka nosmird vien!!) turklāt ātrums ir ievērojams - vienu tādu S-30 tinumu mierīgi var uztaisīt dažu minūšu laikā (ar roku tinot kāda pusstunda vismaz)

Bet protams riktīgās ugunskristības iekārtai būs kad tīšu jaunus tinumus visām 6 savam 30-niecēm, jo visas pabērtas ir. Nu un tad jau redzēs kā tie tinumi dzīvos reālos apstākļos, bet domāju, ka labi jo 4 tumbam man jau ir  bījuši ar roku tītie, kas būtu dzīvojuši vēl tagad, ja vien nebūtu sasvilinājis dumjas kļūdas pēc, bet tas jau ir cits stāsts.

----------


## abidox

Sveikiņi atkal - te nu beidzot tinamo palaidu darbībā.

šait video, kā darbojas (stulbā youtube neļauj garāku pa 10 min likt)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUiR42vQdt4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZkBtm_aKko
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-shsdE5kR0


Te vēl daži rezultāti:

tātad - izmantojamie materiāli (S-30 tinumam)



Uztīta spole



tinuma izturību testēju ar šo (apakšējais) - 4x25W reālā jauda (bez jokiem!)
P.S. augšējais ir RRR-U-7111 ar VEGA 108 stereo pogām un izejām



te vēl dažas bildes no vakardienas tīšanas:



gatavs tinums



izmantotie materiāli tinuma pielikšanai pie pārejā



tinums iestiprināts difuzorā



tinuma sagataves darbi pabeigti un varam strādāt tālāk:




Nu un te jau process tālāk, bet par to atsevišķa tēma




P.S. komentējiet, kritizējiet, iesakiet

----------


## Raimonds1

Srūves stiprinājumam iesaku garos uzgriežņus. Daļu apvirpo pēc gultņa iekšējā diametra, daļu - pēc paplāksnes iekšējā diametra. Piemetina paplāksni pie apvirpotā uzgriežņa. Lai spole pēc inerces pārāk neieskrietos , uzliek bremzi pie paplāksnes. Pirms metināšanas ķīmiski vai mehāniski noņem cinku.
Šis ir pusautomāta metināmā spoles turētāja variants.

----------


## abidox

vakar saliku tos testa tinumus tumbās un ietestēju. tinamā mašīna sevi atpelnījusi, tinumi vakar tika testēti reālos apstākļos pie reālas boom - boom slodzes un pat netaisās jukt. tākā projekts veiksmīgi pabeigts - vienīgi pašu tinamo mašīnu vēl nedaudz jāuzlabo =)

----------


## AndrisZ

Malacis, cepuri nost!
Es tik nesaprotu ko tas motoriņš tur dara? Izmanto to kā ģeneratoru un ar roku griežot "brīvo enerģiju" iegūsti ? (nemanīju ka viņš pats grieztos)   ::

----------


## abidox

> Malacis, cepuri nost!
> Es tik nesaprotu ko tas motoriņš tur dara? Izmanto to kā ģeneratoru un ar roku griežot "brīvo enerģiju" iegūsti ? (nemanīju ka viņš pats grieztos)


 
motoriņš bija domāt elektriskai piedziņai komplektā ar pedāli lai strādājot būtu brīvas abas rokas, bet tas  pedālītis un motoriņa vadības bloks vēl nav uztaisīts, jo vinkārši nebīja  luste taisīt tāpēc pagaidām viņš tur tikai bremzes funkciju pilda - ganjau, kad būs vairāk laika  uztaisīšu arī piedziņas sistēmu!

----------


## juris90

> vakar saliku tos testa tinumus tumbās un ietestēju. tinamā mašīna sevi atpelnījusi, tinumi vakar tika testēti reālos apstākļos pie reālas boom - boom slodzes un pat netaisās jukt. tākā projekts veiksmīgi pabeigts - vienīgi pašu tinamo mašīnu vēl nedaudz jāuzlabo =)


 apskatijos tikai pirmo video un gribeju piebilst vai tad nav vienkaršak no sakuma sasmeret papiru ar līmi un tad tit virsu nevis pec katra vijuma smeret pa visrsu, līme jau sažūst pec kadam 2min un tur jau pietiek kadus 15 vai 20 vijumus uztit un tad atkal smeret. 
P.S. es pats but no sakuma tikai vada galu pieķēris ar atri žūstošu līmi pārejo ar laku limetu klat.

----------


## abidox

nu man viss tinums turās uz superlīmes (atrižūstošas) tāpēc nevaru ilgi marinēt. jo lakas nav un lieku $$ arī nav lai skritu visu pirkt turklāt, līmi normāli var uzklāt var tikai griežot, t.i. jāgriež un jāklāj līme - tātad arī tinums jātin reizē - ja vispirms līmi un tad tikai tinumu sāk tad švaki sanāk jo līme jau sabiezējusi, reāli gan līme arī tiek klāta kādiem 10 tinumiem uz priekšu, bet ja biežāk tad pēc apstakļiem, jo pagrūti operēt, kad viena roka jau daļēji aizņemta (motoriņa piedziņas trūkums)

----------


## ansius

nu ar superlīmi līmēt nav diez ko prātīgi, jo pirmkārt viņa šķindina izolāciju, otrkārt viņa izkalsts un paliek trausla - kas beidzas ar to ka sprauga ir pilna ar līmes putekļiem un spolīt ir izjukusi tik un tā.

----------


## abidox

nezinu, bet skatoties kāda tieši superlīme - jebkura neder, bet reāli man tie tinumi sanāk normāli un izolācija arī paliek vietā, arī līmes putekļu nav, vismaz tumbas 3 gadus vilka, bez problēmām, kamēr nesavajadzējās nomainīt (iemeslu neminēšu) un iekša viss ideāli tīrs, nekādu putekļu vai citu atdalījušos vielu, turklāt tinums šos 3 gadus ir ticis pakļauts nopietnām slodzēm (arī virsnormas) tākā turās šamējie labi - pat ļoti labi.

Līme saucās super moment (vienā no bildēm var redzēt) maksā 50-70 santīmi atkarībā no tā kur pērc. Ar vienu tūbiņu pietiek vismaz 4 tinumiem!

P.S. a laka gadienā arī nesaēd izolāciju?! - kautkā tie vadi paši pa sevi skaitās lakoti-emaljēti =)

----------


## juris90

> nezinu, bet skatoties kāda tieši superlīme - jebkura neder, bet reāli man tie tinumi sanāk normāli un izolācija arī paliek vietā, arī līmes putekļu nav, vismaz tumbas 3 gadus vilka, bez problēmām, kamēr nesavajadzējās nomainīt (iemeslu neminēšu) un iekša viss ideāli tīrs, nekādu putekļu vai citu atdalījušos vielu, turklāt tinums šos 3 gadus ir ticis pakļauts nopietnām slodzēm (arī virsnormas) tākā turās šamējie labi - pat ļoti labi.
> 
> Līme saucās super moment (vienā no bildēm var redzēt) maksā 50-70 santīmi atkarībā no tā kur pērc. Ar vienu tūbiņu pietiek vismaz 4 tinumiem!
> 
> P.S. a laka gadienā arī nesaēd izolāciju?! - kautkā tie vadi paši pa sevi skaitās lakoti-emaljēti =)


 laka izolāciju nesaēd, ar to oriģināli rūpnīcā līmē klāt tinumus skaļruņu spolēm un dzudz kur citur tinumus parklaj arlaku, tie paši jau tinuma vadi jau ari ir parklati ar laku. pats es uzskatu ka ar laku sanak letak un efektivak jo nesažūst tik atri un 0.45litru buņdžiņa ari maksā kadus 2ls un pietiks oj ojoi cik ilgi,
P.S. cik zinu no pieredzes tad visas atri žustošas limes paliek cietas un var saest izolaciju vadiem jo satur šķidinataju, kuram iztvaikojot ta lime ari sacietē. paris reizes esmu botas ar tadam limejis, limejuma vieta paliek cieta un atkal plist, parastais moments ari neder parak staipigs, pedejais universalais vaiants pie kura esmu nonacis ir līme super cement ražota polijā, maksā 30sant, 40ml perku tirgu, vinja ir aptuveni ja sajauktu momentu ar kadu atri cietejošu superlimi tāds videjais variants, salime kartigi, žūst nedzudz ilgak neka superlime, bet nav staipiga ka moments, ir caurspidiga un neatstaj baltus traipus ka superlime.  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

> visas atri žustošas limes paliek cietas un var saest izolaciju vadiem jo satur šķidinataju


 Laka nesatur šķīdinātāju?

----------


## juris90

> visas atri žustošas limes paliek cietas un var saest izolaciju vadiem jo satur šķidinataju
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Laka nesatur šķīdinātāju?


 satur, bet kaitigas ir nitro lakas jo tajas ir acetons tapat ka atri žustošajas limēs!!

----------


## Vitalii

> Tātad  ...Tad nu ņēmu un beidzot uztaisīju tinumu tinamo aparātu 
>  - nelamājiet par trūkumiem jo gatavots no kā saka "iz područnih materialof". Usparikte visai vienkārša
> 
> P.S. šamējais tapa, kādu 2 - 3.5 h laikā bez jebkādas projektēšanas un rasējumiem (uzmetuma)
>        Tātad bildes: studijā!!!


  >> varens piegājiens un galvenais pavisam vienkārš variants! 
     - Atkārtojams pa visiem 100%. Patīk ideja.
    Sanāks brīvāks brīsniņš, ielikšu savējās bildes no tinamā aparātiņa. Ideja līdzīga.

----------


## Tārps

Ideja un izpildījums labs, bet lai tītu ko precīzāku - tinumus ar viduspunktu, paralēliem vadiem u.t.t., skaitītāju vajag cieši saistītu ar spoles asi. (mehāniski vai elktroniski. Man , piemēram, tas darbojas caur gerkonu). Ar siksniņas pievadu pēc dažiem desmitiem vijumu parādīsies kļūda.
   Ar tām lakām , līmēm un krāsām uzmanīgi. Ir bijuši manā pieredzē gadījumi, kad ātri žūstošās lakas pēc pilnīgas izžūšanas ir norāvušas tinumiem laku. Tas gan bija izteikti ar ПЭЛ-1 un ПЭЛ-2 vadu lakām. Bija arī gadījums, kad nitro-emaljas krāsa (balta)pie lielāka sprieguma sāka sist cauri, cita krāsa nē.

----------


## Vitalii

> Ideja un izpildījums labs, bet lai tītu ko precīzāku - tinumus ar viduspunktu, paralēliem vadiem u.t.t., skaitītāju vajag cieši saistītu ar spoles asi. (mehāniski vai elktroniski.)


  >>  Skaļrunim uztīt spolīti - pietiekami labs meistardarbs! ( vijumu skaitu - pāris desmitos vijumu var paturēt prātā un pie nepieciešamības pārskaitīt vijumu sk.spolei )  
 ::   Lai uztītu transformatora primāro tinumu jau prasās precīzs skaitītājs ( saistīts ar spoles centrālo assi ). 
           rozīnītes būtība...uzdrīkstēties pašam veikt ko tamlīdzīgu un gudri nespriedelēt - kā būtu ja būtu!

----------


## Gaija_5D

Ja sapratu pareizi, tad vadiņa novietojums uz spoles atkarīgs no tinēja virtuozitātes spējām. 
Pats izmantoju rokas urbmašinu 1/8 pārnesuma attiecība, ja vajag ko precīzāku, tad pielieku impusu skaitītāju. Visu var izjust precīzi. Vienīgais grūti nodrošināt vijumu pie vijuma lielākā garumā, tāpēc ļoti vajadzēu precīzu vada vadītāju atbilstoši vadiņa diametram. Tā lieta noteikti vienkārša nesanāk.

----------


## abidox

> Ja sapratu pareizi, tad vadiņa novietojums uz spoles atkarīgs no tinēja virtuozitātes spējām. 
> Pats izmantoju rokas urbmašinu 1/8 pārnesuma attiecība, ja vajag ko precīzāku, tad pielieku impusu skaitītāju. Visu var izjust precīzi. Vienīgais grūti nodrošināt vijumu pie vijuma lielākā garumā, tāpēc ļoti vajadzēu precīzu vada vadītāju atbilstoši vadiņa diametram. Tā lieta noteikti vienkārša nesanāk.


 Apmēram tā, bet galīgo precizitāti nodrošina "human brain - hand CNC" jeb LV valodā paša prats un roku veiklība - nav jau nekāda superprecīzā uzparikte, bet vieglāk, nekā ar rokām tīt - galvenokārt tumbām tinumus tinu, jo trafus parasti ar okām pārtinu  (tā pierastāk) - šobrīd gan stāv dīkstāve un gaida uzlabojumus lai pēc tam tītu 4 jaunus S-30 tinumus

----------


## bbarda

Tak ko ar tik daudz tumbām taisies darīt???

----------


## abidox

> Tak ko ar tik daudz tumbām taisies darīt???


 
man ir  kopā 6, bet nu 2 var neskaitīt, jo  uz izķidāšanu. bet četras jāsaved kārtībā jo citu tumbu nav. un diezvai tikšu pie kādām lielajām, tinamo, gan var izmantot arī citiem tinumiem

----------


## bbarda

Laikam taisies visus kaimiņus aizbaidīt.Cik resnu drāti var tīt??

----------


## abidox

> Laikam taisies visus kaimiņus aizbaidīt.Cik resnu drāti var tīt??


 0,1 - 0,2 mm uz sitiena precīzi nepateikšu nu apmēram tādu, kā originālā 4 omigajām - resnāka jau tur vinkārši nelīdīs, vai arī pretestība būs tik zema, ka kropļi līdīs pa visiem galiem laukā - tomēr vajag normālai skaņai nevis troksnim =)

----------

